# Streamlite Stinger Charging Contact Problem??



## drizler (May 8, 2008)

I have this 6 year old issued stinger that has been replaced by a new one which is in better condition. I fixed the old one up and got it to work but not charge. Tighten the rear charging pin enough to charge and it won't light. There doesn't seem to be a sweet spot either. It got a steel wooling of the contact pins and a light touch of grease so I doubt its a contact problem in that respect. I also substituted the tail caps and front assys and it has no effect nor does the batter pack. The charger is the same one it came with and it works fine.  Any repair ideas???? Forget the warranty as I got this as a govt issue item and that tosses the warranty. I just want it for an extra around the house light.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 8, 2008)

So Your Saying That The Light Works,But It Will Not Charge?

I Suggest Taking The Light Apart(Without Tools),And Giving It A *Thorough* Cleaning Of All Contact Points.. Then Apply Some Deoxit/Progold.

I Would Even Suggest Applying A Little To The Charging Pins.

-Aaron


----------



## warlord (May 8, 2008)

What I realize when trying to read your post is that a full paragraph underlined is as annying to read as one that is all uppercase. Because of that I couldn't actually finish reading what you posted but it seems important, because the whole thing is underlined.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 8, 2008)

Unscrew the charging screws and take a look at the circuit. Clean it. First switch batteries. Put new battery in old Stinger and see if it charges. Might want to run the newer battery down a bit first so it will take a charge. Battteries give out over time and a six year old battery should be replaced.

Bill


----------



## drizler (May 15, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Unscrew the charging screws and take a look at the circuit. Clean it. First switch batteries. Put new battery in old Stinger and see if it charges. Might want to run the newer battery down a bit first so it will take a charge. Battteries give out over time and a six year old battery should be replaced.
> 
> Bill


Sorry to take so long to reply. I changed the batteries back and forth with known good and its the same. I cleaned the top of the contact screw and none of it is nasty to begin with. It must be a contact or pressure thing. Too much tension it works but won't charge, too little and it charges but won't come on. There is no happy medium so may be it is a light corrosion problem. I will try getting a tiny pick down there and scrape the contact point under the screw.


----------



## dano (May 15, 2008)

1. The tailcap on a Stinger has nothing to do with the light's electrical path.

2. What color is the switch assembly (take the bezel off and look at the bulba area--it'll either be a smoky clear or black). If it's a smoky clear switch assembly, it's probably bad and needs to be replaced. 

Either way, it sounds like a bad switch assembly. 

You could try removing the switch assembly and cleaning the screw contacts and the assembly contacts (where the screws screw into).

-dan


----------



## drizler (May 15, 2008)

Thats worth considering. The plastic section the bulb sits in is one very stinky looking translucent yellow. Don't forget this poor light got to sit about a month in a wet pasture in November in Northern NY. It survived that without a hitch but the following winter it got flopped out of a dummy's pocket into a skidoo trail and remained there all winter more or less. It even has a couple nicks shaped just like a carbide from a snomobile ski. KIDS!!!
Its surprising that its not pure junk beyond replacing the battery and whatever innards are a tad corroded. It was hard to believe there were no outward signs of corrosion after all that. 
Is there a schematic lurking out there someplace and where can I get my mitts on replacement parts. I want to keep this thing running for just those purposes. I trust snowmobiles about as far as I can throw one so its nice to have some light on hand to fix whatever breaks.


----------



## dano (May 15, 2008)

Smoky, pee-yellow switch=really old Stinger.

I'd buy a switch and replace it yourself (it's an easy DIY).

-dan


----------



## drizler (May 15, 2008)

Who carries parts n pieces ? We would look pretty old buried in the muddy snow and run over by snowmobiles all winter too. Says something for how well made the thing really is. The tail cap is fine and there is no corrosion to be seen. Pretty amazing. I always said it was the only issue item they ever gave me besides a M16 that was worth spit.


----------



## bones_708 (May 16, 2008)

If you want it local many cop shops carry parts otherwise you can find them on e-bay or just do a search for Streamlight 75140. Optics Planet carries them but the lowest price that I remember is cheaper than dirt.


----------



## drizler (May 16, 2008)

Thanx, I will check it out.


----------



## drizler (May 19, 2008)

dano said:


> Smoky, pee-yellow switch=really old Stinger.
> 
> I'd buy a switch and replace it yourself (it's an easy DIY).
> 
> -dan



Having done a fai4r bit of looking I got confused here. My switch is in the tailcap. I had another that is known good and this doesn't solve the problem of either not charging or switch not working so whats the deal here? I don't really understand how the switch charging circuit is joined in this light and of course you can't really see it. Is there an exploded diagram someplace so I can get the lay of the land? By yellow I was talking about the plastic piece the bulb slides into. I am not all that clear on that piece or even what they actually call it. Further I don't see it as being sold by any of the parts places????


----------

